# Duck's Neck



## advoca (Apr 4, 2006)

A Chinese friend of mine has just had to go to the doctor because of lumps all over his body. It seems that this has been caused by eating duck's neck!

My stars! Has anyone ever heard of a recipe for duck's neck? 

It seems odd to me, to say the least.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 4, 2006)

Eating anything's neck sounds gross to me - but I am sure there is someone in this world that likes it.  It might be tasty, but I couldn't get past the "neck" thing to even try it.


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

These things just sound odd to us because we are not used to them. Honestly is eating a neck any weirder than eating ribs or breast or legs?

That being said, I would have a hard time eating it if I knew what it was, but if it was offered to me then I would try it and hopefully like it and get past what it really is. Of course in gravy I never even give it a second thought.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 4, 2006)

boil neck bones for gravy with every chicken or turkey.  Always get lamb neck for casoulet or stew.  Pork neck and beans is standard southern fare.  Nothing odd about it at all. 

Eating neck doesn't cause bumps any more than eating chops or rib roast or leg of lamb.  He might have an alergy to something in duck meat, or the way he cooked it, or it might not be related at all.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know about things like this, and haven't had duck in years. But i always eat chicken neck and love it.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2006)

my older relatives would savor the neck from a roasted turkey or chickens. it goes back to the old days of killing and cleaning your own animals, and trying to use every part so there's no waste.
the neck contains lots of tasty bits, so after roasting, whomever cooked would get to either nibble off the skin and any meat, sucking every last bit out, or at least use it to make gravy the next day.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 4, 2006)

I started eating poultry necks as a child.  Whenever mom cooked a chicken or turkey, she would use the neck, giblets and wing tips to make a little stock for gravy.

The necks would come out of the pot and my sister and I would fight over them.  Pieces of flavorful and stringy dark meat to nibble on until dinner was ready.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 4, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> These things just sound odd to us because we are not used to them. Honestly is eating a neck any weirder than eating ribs or breast or legs?
> 
> That being said, I would have a hard time eating it if I knew what it was, but if it was offered to me then I would try it and hopefully like it and get past what it really is. Of course in gravy I never even give it a second thought.


 
You're so right GB. "Knowing" what something is ruins it, doesn't it? I bet we would eat alot more things if we didn't know what it was first.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 4, 2006)

Speaking of things we would eat. I made this stew out of beef Hart, it was so good we, my wife and I ate it for three days, well I did, my wife ate only for 2 days and absolutelly loved it. Third day she asked me what it was, and after I told her she just got up and left the table.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 4, 2006)

knowing what things are interests me.  Food and its preparation are spiritual to me...a link to the past, to my parents and grandparents, to history , to other cultures and nations and people.  The table, and hospitality are sacred to the great religions of the world, and to life and human knowledge and understanding.  I want to know and to connect and celebrate the bounty and diversity of creation.


----------



## Constance (Apr 4, 2006)

I love to nibble on a turkey neck. In fact, when I pick a turkey or chicken carcass, as much goes in my mouth as in the bowl, and my little dog stands by, waiting for scraps of skin.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 4, 2006)

I find it really difficult to believe that eating any type of poultry neck meat results in "lumps all over the body".

Cooked poultry neck meat is no different than cooked meat from any other part of poultry body.  This sounds like a scam report to me.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2006)

lumps all over the body could be from lots of things, from skin problems to infected lymph glands.

it sounds like a scare tactic, referencing eating spinal and brain parts of cows for bovine pms, er, mad cow's disease.

but ya never know.

3, maybe 4 days, it'll fall off by itself...


----------



## ironchef (Apr 4, 2006)

It was probably caused by another ingredient in the dish, unless he's just allergic to duck.


----------



## advoca (Apr 4, 2006)

No, it is not a scam report. The man is personally known to me. 
 
I think it is clear that he did not get the bumps from eating the duck neck -- I have found out that it is a dish that is quite common in China. There must have been something else that caused the problem.
 
And I must agree that there is no logical reason why duck neck (or chicken or turkey neck) should not be eaten. I love sweetbreads and often eat lamb’s kidneys and calve’s liver (and chicken livers) and I am sure that many people think this is peculiar  So I have to admit my instinctive reaction to eating duck neck is illogical.  
 
(But strangely, I cannot bring myself to eating heart, or tripe).


----------



## buckytom (Apr 5, 2006)

advoca, tripe is delicious in a garlic-y tomato sauce.

cook it forever in just plain crushed tomatoes, adding a little water so the sauce doesn't thicken out too much. then towards the end when it is getting soft, add a half bottle of chianti, whole head of chopped and lightly toasted garlic (some people prefer raw), a handful of chopped fresh parsley, and dig in.


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> add a half bottle of chianti, whole head of chopped and lightly toasted garlic (some people prefer raw), a handful of chopped fresh parsley, and dig in.


You could add that to dog poop and it would taste good


----------



## buckytom (Apr 5, 2006)

lol gb, if you ever open up your front door and see a flaming brown paper bag on your porch, don't put it in the sauce...


----------



## Alix (Apr 5, 2006)

OK, I soooo want to comment about knowing what you are eating after THAT post.


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol gb, if you ever open up your front door and see a flaming brown paper bag on your porch, don't put it in the sauce...


Dog poop flambe with chopped garlic and Chianti. Sounds like a $20 entree.


----------



## Alix (Apr 5, 2006)

Ironchef? Can you confirm GB's pricing here please?


----------



## ironchef (Apr 5, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Ironchef? Can you confirm GB's pricing here please?


 
Depends on the dog...diet, active or sedentary lifestyle, age, etc.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 5, 2006)

tripe, like chitterlins can be properly prepared and taste quite wonderful.  
I am a great fan of liver and kidneys, but I know how to clean them, and cook them.  And I want them fresh not frozen...freezing hurts the texture of these delicate organs.  Heart makes great stew; I've had duck heart stew from Philipines that was awesome.  Anyone having pig thigh for Easter?  Fresh or pumped full of preserving salts??


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 5, 2006)

Re: duck necks, I just can't believe they'd be much fun to eat.  Whenever I roast poultry, I always save the neck & the giblets to cook up for the cats.  Picking the meat off of the neck is messy & takes some time, plus the bones fall apart easily.  Not my idea of fun - but then there might be a preparation method that does more for them.

As far as other organ meats, I've never been a fan of beef or calves liver, but do enjoy veal & lamb kidneys.  I also LOVE chicken livers, & a grocery in NY used to sell Italian stuffed pork livers that were fabulous.

And while my grandmother used to make a wonderful tripe soup, I've never been able to get up the gumption to even try sweetbreads or brains.  Something about the appearance & the texture turns me off.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 5, 2006)

you might say tripe makes your stomach turn...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> you might say tripe makes your stomach turn...


 
So, if you eat tripe, is your stomach a cannibal??


----------



## buckytom (Apr 5, 2006)

i don't know, i'll ask.



hmmm, it didn't answer, just mumbled something about being hungry...


----------

